# pictures



## squirrel sniper101

i was just wondering if we could start posting pics of things we kill i just want to see some pics


----------



## derrick_lui

im new to this forum, but here ya go!


----------



## squirrel sniper101

how far away did you take that squirrel at?


----------



## derrick_lui

took that squirrel around 15-20 yards....shot him down from a tree


----------



## huntrapper

How much did that gun cost u???


----------



## derrick_lui

it really broke my bank.

899.99 for the gun
225 for the hand pump to charge the gun


----------



## Cleankill47

You know, I take squirrels inside of 20-30 yards, and my $240 Henry .22 with downloaded ammo does just fine at that distance....


----------



## Remington 7400

> You know, I take squirrels inside of 20-30 yards, and my $240 Henry .22 with downloaded ammo does just fine at that distance....


 :roll: now you've done it, just don't tell him about all the squirrels you can kill with a $100.00 Marlin and a federal/remington/winchester bulk pack.


----------



## FishnNut1956

Cleankill47 said:


> You know, I take squirrels inside of 20-30 yards, and my $240 Henry .22 with downloaded ammo does just fine at that distance....


Man, I love the looks of those Henry .22s 8)


----------



## derrick_lui

thats good, im happy for you


----------



## FishnNut1956

:withstupid:


----------



## Da killing machine

not to knock your daisy but for the money ,you could of gotten a Gamo Extreme for under 600.00 and it shoots 1250 fps and I'am sure you heard about the new raptor pellet with that gun would put you at 1600fps.And you would'nt have to recharge you cylinders. Not knocking you ,looks like a sweet gun .


----------



## derrick_lui

yes I know the hunter extreme can put out 1600 fps, its a great gun!

But i wouldn't really use rapter pellets for hunting just coz they really make a loud crack noise and I heard they are not as accurate. I tried it on my daisy 1000 (winchester 1000), and although it sounded cool, I felt it would scare game away if I missed. Plus i really hate breaking the barrel everyshot...im a lazy guy =P

One of the biggest reasons why I switched to the PCP S-16 is coz that gun has stealth (really quiet) , a 16 shot mag and shoots .22 at speeds of 9xx fps...


----------



## Da killing machine

Your right about it making noise it sounds like a 22 going off with the raptor , With the lead the noise is not as bad,there is a noticeable difference. But you mentioned that your gun is really quite, Is there a big difference between the gun you shoot and the Gamo Elite or for that matter and spring action gun. I'am impressed with your gun ,I may have to think about getting one. :sniper:


----------



## Cleankill47

I do have to admit, I like the simplicity of the design, but for the money I'd get an AR-10 chambered in .308 or a Bushmaster AR-15 in .223...


----------



## Da killing machine

Thank for the info,I'am going to check it out :sniper:


----------



## Remington 7400

> I do have to admit, I like the simplicity of the design, but for the money I'd get an AR-10 chambered in .308 or a Bushmaster AR-15 in .223...




To squirrel hunt with! :-? :roll:


----------



## Cleankill47

No, not for squirrels... :lol: But if I'm going to spend that kind of money, it's going to be for a medium- to big-game setup..


----------



## mike.

do you guys eat the squirrels? if so is it good? theres always like 10-15 squirels around me while i deer hunt in my stand and i might shoot some with my .22


----------



## Brower

i know i do....just fry em in a pan with butter and onions...DONT FORGET THE GARLIC!!!!


----------



## xsnipax

how do you download pics?


----------



## Cleankill47

Mike, Yes. Squirrel, properly prepared, is some of the best game meat there is.

Brower, just make sure the squirrels going into the pan are a bit on the younger side. I tried that same trick with an older boar squirrel last year, and it got ugly _real_ fast.

xSnipax, go to photobucket.com

Make an account, (it's free), and upload your pictures to your album there.

From there, you copy the URL bar under the desired picture. Then when you want your picture to appear in a post, paste the URL in the post itself, then highlight the URL with your mouse and click the 'Img' button on the top menu in the post option bar. (At least, it works that way for me)

(By the way, I think that 'URL' is just a technical way of saying "full web address")


----------



## xsnipax

ok thanks, im new to this forum but not forums in general. I thought maybe their was just a drop box where i could browse and upload the pics onto this post right from this page, but ok and i suggest imageshack over photobucket as it is less of a hassle. and seeing as i am a highschool student i know plenty about computers and URL is abreviated for "uniform resource locator" just for future reference


----------



## Cleankill47

Nobody at my highschool told _me_ what URL meant. You must be at a good one. Then again, I took auto tech instead of the computer course, so maybe that was it.

Or maybe I spent too much time in the woods to learn about computer abbreviations. Now I learned one anyway. HAHA!

:sniper:


----------



## xsnipax

This is a rabbit i shot at 8 yards Benjamin 392 14.3 g pellet idk i tried getting a closeup of the entry but programs are not cooperating with me so sorry


----------



## xsnipax

i got this pic too


----------



## Sin man

instead of buying a 1000 dollar pellet gun id get a ruger 10/22 or a 17hmr. the ruger for fast shooting out to 75 yards and the 17hmr for accurate shooting out to 200. some nice head shoots you wouldnt waste an ounce of meat and you would save a ton of money on the gun.


----------



## Cleankill47

If I were to feel the need for more small-game guns, I'd get these:

First, a Marlin 917VR. Bolt-action, chambered in .17HMR, comes with a 4-shot and a 7-shot magazine. Good for 'reaching out' on those long-distance squirrels. MSRP: $246










Secondly, a Marlin 983T. Bolt-action, chambered in .22 Magnum, 12-shot tubular magazine. I want it for the bit of extra power, just perfect for woodchucks, foxes, and coyotes at close to medium ranges, and some devastating headshots on squirrels and rabbits, too. MSRP: $239










Oh, and squirrelsniper101? Here's your kill pic:


----------



## squirrel sniper101

hahahaha


----------



## predator hunter

It took me a min to figure out that wasnt real men.


----------



## Brower

yep them squirrels down in georgia sure are big haha :sniper:

ill be sure to put some kill shots on here now...finally got a digital camera


----------

